# Filterlava



## Piddel (12. Jan. 2011)

Hallo !

Bin zufällig auf *Filterlava als Filtermedium* gestossen. Leider findet man kaum Informationen hierüber.   Woran liegt es ? Verwendet jemand das Zeug anstelle von HeliX ?

Wieviel Kilo Lava ( 15 - 30 mm Körnung ) braucht man für eine 200 L-Tonne ?


----------



## koi.sl2006 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*

Hallo Peter, 

dass Zeug verwende ich seit 11 Jahren im Filter und habe keinerlei negative Erfahrung damit. Lava hat eine sehr große Oberfläche und eignet sich gut für die Ansiedlung von Bakterien. Ich Habe sie Eimerweise in kleine Jyttesäcke ( du kannst dir auch Filtersäcke kaufen) gepackt und dann von der Medienauflage bis 3 cm unter Wasseroberkante Gestapelt mit so wenig wie möglich Zwischenraum. Da ich mir die mühe gemacht habe und die Lava selber geholt habe, sind meine Lava brocken ungefähr Faustdick. Bei mir sind alle 4 großen Bio-Filterkammern komplett gefühlt mit Medium. Wenn zu wenig Medium in der Kammer ist dann geht dass Wasser den geringsten widerstand in die nächste Kammer und die Bakterien können gar nicht ihre Arbeit tun. Wir müssen ihnen schon ihr Futter Servieren und nicht an ihnen Vorbeileiten.
Du kannst bei mir im Filter Album 3 Bild die Filterkammer sehen mit der Lava.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Nori (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*

Da ich nicht zu den "__ Hel-X-Jüngern" gehöre finde ich jegliche Art von natürlichen Ansiedlungsmedien gut, dei denen sich der Reinigungsaufwand in Grenzen hält.
Da gehört mit Sicherheit die Filterlava (abgepackt) dazu - außerdem hat es den Vorteil, dass die Ansiedlung wesentlich schneller stattfindet als bei den Plastikdingern. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*

Hi zusammen,

ich hattes das damals auch ausprobiert, allerdings mit ner 1-2cm Körnung (super teuere Dose von Hornbach). Bei dieser kleinen Körnung hatte ich doch bei meinem damaligen kleinen Tonnenfilter einen erheblichen Rückstau  -allerdings war die Ursache, dass die Lava in der Dose ordentlich verschmutzt war und ich die vorher nicht gereinigt hatte . Na ja, im Teich waren dann die Spuren nachher zu sehen. 

Ebenfalls war mein Problem, dass mein Vorabscheidegazesieb und die Schwämme doch noch einiges durchließen welches sich in den Poren der Lava absetzte. Wer dies nutzen möchte sollte also möglichst eine gute Vorabscheidung haben. Obwohl sicher auch die abgestorbenen Bakkis einen gewissen Dreck in der Biokammer erzeugen --- hier würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wie ihr die Lavaporen davon befreien könnt 

Bei größeren Brocken sehe ich eher das Problem der optimalen Durchströmung außer vielleicht man hat eine ordentliche Menge davon im Biobereich.


Wenn man vor der Nutzung das __ Hel-X (schwarz) in die Sonne legt und mit dem Gartenschlauf schockt, entstehen Microrisse die zusätzliche Ansiedlungsfläche bieten. Ich denke Hel-X ist einfach etwas für jemanden der nicht eine super mµ Vorabscheidung hat. Ich rühre einmal im Monat und lasse ab und fertig, ich hab mich übrigens für das 17er schwebend entschieden.


----------



## Piddel (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*



Nori schrieb:


> Da ich nicht zu den "__ Hel-X-Jüngern" gehöre finde ich jegliche Art von natürlichen Ansiedlungsmedien gut, dei denen sich der Reinigungsaufwand in Grenzen hält.
> Da gehört mit Sicherheit die Filterlava (abgepackt) dazu - außerdem hat es den Vorteil, dass die Ansiedlung wesentlich schneller stattfindet als bei den Plastikdingern.
> 
> Gruß Nori



Moin,

kann mich mit dem Hel-X auch nicht anfreunden - Plastik. 

Aber die Lava wird m.M. nach nicht so häufig verwendet - warum ?
An den Kosten liegt es wohl kaum. Auch die  endgültige und auch natürliche Weiter-Verwertung z.B. im Dekobereich ( Schalen etc. ) ist m. E.  1000 mal besser als in der Plastiktonne.


----------



## marcus18488 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*

Hallo,

im Aquarium verwende ich Lava schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit als Filtermedium. Läuft hier absolut problemlos.  
Werde im Frühjahr meinen Teichfilter auch mal damit nachrüsten. Eine sehr gute Idee


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Andi1104 (13. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Filterlava*

Hallo,

Ich habe Zeolith, das ist so ähnliche wie das Lavagestein.
Kann aber auch nichts negatives dazu sagen außer das es bei mir so wie bei Ralf (69pflanzenfreund69) zu klein gekauft habe. Jetzt habe ich es aus dem Filter genommen und in den Teich zum Filtereinlauf gelegt.

Schöne Grüße
Andi


----------

